# Classifieds > Testimonials >  African dwarf frog at petsmart

## whiffer01

i went to petsmart and saw these cute little frogs. :Frog Smile:  i read the label and saw that they were african dwarf frogs. they were in exelent condition. the frogs were fast and cool. i got one, but sadly, i got too small of a tank :Frown: . but the frogs are good there.

----------


## FrogmanGav

Send  a couple of pictures in.  These frogs are often Afrcan Clawed Frogs mis labelled as Dwarf Frogs. If they are albino you are most likely looking at African Clawed (xenopus laevis)

There is a great Aquatic frog section in the forums, maybe catch you in there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terry

Easy way to tell the difference - ADFs have webbed fingers and ACFs do not.

----------


## whiffer01

> Send a couple of pictures in. These frogs are often Afrcan Clawed Frogs mis labelled as Dwarf Frogs. If they are albino you are most likely looking at African Clawed (xenopus laevis)
> 
> There is a great Aquatic frog section in the forums, maybe catch you in there


 sorry, when we got a new computer, all the pics were on the old one, so i dont have them. i will check that section out.

----------

